# T-shirt



## barry richardson (May 30, 2015)

My nephew posted this on Facebook, thought you guys might get a kick out of it...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## manbuckwal (May 30, 2015)

Cool !

@Molokai @NYWoodturner @Cody Killgore


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2015)

I like it! Chuck


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 30, 2015)

Just what the Dr. ordered. Nice shirt!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 31, 2015)

Doesn't @Tclem have something similar in his signature? I want one of those for turkey calls lol


----------



## Tclem (May 31, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Doesn't @Tclem have something similar in his signature? I want one of those for turkey calls lol


I do. "Buy wood"


----------

